# Help for Car setup



## raymondhmt (Apr 11, 2014)

Please DIY sound system to my car. Here's what I have :-ss 

- Pioneer DEH-X1650UB w/ 1 set RCA
- 1pc - Pioneer 12" 1400 watts champ series
- 2pcs - Targa 8" X-80dvc
- Lightning Lab 336is 6.5" seps
- 1pc X12 3600W - For the Seps
- 1pc Lightning Lab AM1850s 850W Mono amp - for the Subwoofer
- woofer box for 12" sub
- 2 wiring Kit

So far I already placed head unit. for the mean time front speakers is attach in head unit. I used the single RCA for the X12 amp for 12" sub. I haven't install the Mono Amp and the 6.5 separates.

Also I got confuse what to choose, in my Pioneer DEHX1650ub it has setting option SP-P/O MODE, here are the choices REAR/REAR, REAR/SUB.W or SUB.W/SUB.W?

Need your expertise on this, my car is a Civic 2001.thmbup


----------



## Fast Hot Rod (Apr 19, 2007)

Look on page 8 of your owners manual. There, it describes SP-P/O Mode.

Basically, many of the new Pioneer headunits have the ability to run a set of full-range front and rear speakers off of the speaker wires, or front speakers and a subwoofer off of the "rear" speaker terminals. The RCA plugs on the HU can also be selected to be either a full range output (rear) or subwoofer output. SP-P/O mode allows you to select/change the signal that goes to the speaker wires and the RCA outputs. 

The first part of the setting is the speaker output, the second is the RCA output. For example; "REAR/SUB.W" tells the HU to set the rear speaker wire(s) output to be a full range 'rear' output, while sending the subwoofer signal to the RCA output. If you wanted to run a sub off of the speaker terminals, then you would set it for "SUB.W/SUB.W" instead. If you wanted to run an amp to drive a full-range signal to your main speakers, then you would set it to "REAR/REAR."

If you are running regular front and rear speakers off of the speaker leads on the headunit, and you plan to run your sub off of the mono amplifier listed above, set the SP-P/O mode to "REAR/SUB.W"

Hope this helps.


----------

